# Visit Wolf Lake State Fish Hatchery Visitor Center Weekends in January and February f



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Wolf Lake State Fish Hatchery Visitor Center, located near Kalamazoo, is offering fun, family friendly weekend events for FREE this January and February.

More...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been to a few events at Wolf Lake and they always do a great job. Looking forward to going to these events. Heck, if the weather holds like this it might be all there is to do some weekends. Thanks for posting.


----------

